# Help choosing new light



## Poseidon (Sep 1, 2013)

Hi Everyone,
I'm in the process of setting up a brand new 40B. In my previous tank I used a 30" Finnex Ray2. I've decided I'd like to stick with LED, but the 40B is a longer tank by 6" and the Ray2 is really a 24" light (even though the fixture body is 30"). Additionally, I'd like a light that brings out the reds in the plants more than the rather white Ray2. 

Seeing as Finnex is no longer available in Canada, which LED would you recommend (without totally breaking the bank)? Are there any good Par38's that provide the colour spectrum I need and intensity? I know about the Satellite Plus Pro, but if I'm paying that price simply for lightning and a few other things I'd rather stick with a simple on/off fixture. What about some of the Chinese fixtures on Ebay? Oh, and I'm planning to do a high tech tank with Co2, EI, and ADA Amazonia...
thanks!


----------



## Crisis (Jan 30, 2012)

*LED Light*

Following along


----------



## Bercey (Jun 28, 2012)

Did you ever end up getting a light?

What did you go with?

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------

